# Fall Off The Bone



## Reel_Drifter (Apr 16, 2009)

I own a Tejas Smoker Model# 1628. I have smoked pork shoulders, briskets, Whole chickens, baby backs I even experimented with fajitas once. Everything came out good except the baby backs. I cook them for about 35 minutes a pound @ 225. Dont get me wrong the taste is not bad or burnt they actually taste good buuuuuuut I want to know what you guys do to get them to come out like the Texas Road House ribs or Tony Romas ribs. "FALL OFF THE BONE" I usually dry rub them and let them sit overnight. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have never measured the cooking time for ribs by the pound myself. I smoke mine meat side up for 3 hours @ 225-230 then wrap in foil and put them back in for 1 hour. Let them sit about 20-30 minutes after you take them off or you can't cut them w/o the meat falling off the bones. Also don't forget to pull the silverskin off the backside before you season/rub them.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I have never measured the cooking time for ribs by the pound myself. I smoke mine meat side up for 3 hours @ 225-230 then wrap in foil and put them back in for 1 hour. Let them sit about 20-30 minutes after you take them off or you can't cut them w/o the meat falling off the bones. Also don't forget to pull the silverskin off the backside before you season/rub them.


i smoke mine for 2.5 hours then wrap in foil and put in the oven at 250 for 1.5 hours. sometimes they're too much fall of the bone. when you grab the bone the meat stays on the plate.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I have never measured the cooking time for ribs by the pound myself. I smoke mine meat side up for 3 hours @ 225-230 then wrap in foil and put them back in for 1 hour. Let them sit about 20-30 minutes after you take them off or you can't cut them w/o the meat falling off the bones. Also don't forget to pull the silverskin off the backside before you season/rub them.


 pretty close to how I do it also.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> i smoke mine for 2.5 hours then wrap in foil and put in the oven at 250 for 1.5 hours. sometimes they're too much fall of the bone. when you grab the bone the meat stays on the plate.


I do the same except when I put them in the foil I put some orange or apple juice in with the ribs.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

I dry rub my baby backs night before......let them come to almost room temp before I put them on. I will then smoke for 2.5-3.5hrs @ 225-250 depending on the size of the rack. Open the smoker only twice during the cook time to spray with apple juice. When you see the bone and meat start to slightly seperate then you need to foil them. Put them back on your smoker for another 45 min to and hour and go inside and get your sauce ready. Come back un foil your ribs and put them back on the smoker and brush with sauce. Let them cook for maybe 30 more minutes and they will slightly toughen up and the sauce will be stuck to them like glue.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree with what these guys are saying, all good advice. The main points to pay attention to IMO. Keep the temp. around 225 not much more than that, taking the skin off the back side, and foiling for the last hour. Sometimes I throw some sauce on them when I foil and sometimes no depending on what I want. I plan about a six hour process from start to finish just in case. But I do let them rest in the foil when I pull them out of the smoker.

Make sure you do this with Beer and plenty of it.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

good thread - thanks for all of the advice


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Perfect Ribs: 3-2-1 Method*

*3-2-1 Basics*: If you know how to smoke pork ribs, then all you need to know about the 3-2-1 method is that you smoke as normal for 3 hours, followed by 2 hours cooking wrapped in foil, and finally 1 more hour unwrapped. This gives the meat time to soak in smoke during the first three hours, when most smoke is absorbed. During the wrapped period the ribs are steamed, making them tenderer and loosening the meat from the bone. During the last hour the ribs are exposed to the dry, smoky heat again to form a surface crust.

This is for spare ribs. Baby backs time should be shortened but still follow 3-2-1 ratio.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

cook them as normal, when they are about 45 mins. out from done, meat drawing back well from the bone ends, ................mop them liberally in some tin foil and close them up tite. 

crank the heat up to 275 for 30 mins and ck them for doneness.

they are basically steam cooking and you can go way too far real fast , so don't forget or you will have a pile of bones under your ribs.

works well for meat that is a little over seared/charred and on whole chickens too


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

X2 on the 3-2-1 method described by JLand. They firm up a little that last hour but still very tender.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm against throwing them in an oven at any time during the process since thats not really BBQ'ing  that I'd leave up to my wife or the girls 

J/k


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

JLand said:


> *3-2-1 Basics*: If you know how to smoke pork ribs, then all you need to know about the 3-2-1 method is that you smoke as normal for 3 hours, followed by 2 hours cooking wrapped in foil, and finally 1 more hour unwrapped. This gives the meat time to soak in smoke during the first three hours, when most smoke is absorbed. During the wrapped period the ribs are steamed, making them tenderer and loosening the meat from the bone. During the last hour the ribs are exposed to the dry, smoky heat again to form a surface crust.
> 
> This is for spare ribs. * Baby backs time should be shortened but still follow 3-2-1 ratio.*


I take off a 45/45/30mins for baby backs.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man you guys cook yours a lot longer than I do, I cook them for 1 hours at about 275 degree's then wrap them in foil for 45 minutes. If you are not going to eat them within an hour or so, be sure and open the foil to let the heat out, otherwise, they will be falling off the bone tender when you open the foil up.

Mine are always done and very tender, but, not falling off the bone.


----------



## reel blue447 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of good ways of making them ribs. I had started cooking them while wrapped in foil with about half a bottle of Italian dressing for about 3 hours and then taking the foil off and covering them with Sweet Baby Ray BBQ sauce. **** my mouth is watering thinking about them.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

I cook mine similar to ReelBlue, seasoning & wrapping in foil for a couple of hours, then finish an hour or so longer unwrapped to dry out a bit, basting with Sweet Baby Ray's. Sounds we cook ours bass ackwards to the other posts here, but they always come out Reel good.


----------

